# Pedigree any good?



## Jcarter (Sep 2, 2009)

I bought my boy almost three years ago now. I have no intentions on breeding him but was wondering about his pedigree. The man I bought him from said it was a good one but I have no clue. There is a lot of boudreaux sorrell and some clemmons and I was told elliott six bits was a good dog. I was hoping more knowledgeable people could help me out. Thanks in advance. Oh and the pedigree is huge, there will be 2 pictures for both the sire and dam.


----------



## Jcarter (Sep 2, 2009)

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you have alot of good names but not alot of awards. I would say its ok
actualy i don't see any awards.


----------



## Jcarter (Sep 2, 2009)

I was trying to decide if I should get him neutered or not. I actually posted on one more website and they told me to have him fixed. Like I said before I wasn't planning on breeding him I was just wondering about the pedigree that's been in a file cabinet for almost 2 years.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Show him! If you don't plan on doing anything with him, then why not neuter him, it's free for pit bulls in most places. Anyway, is this guy dog aggressive as hell or what? Sounds like a good looking dog, please share some pix man. I love sorrels dogs....


----------



## Jcarter (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm gonna have him neutered. It's not free here but there are some low cost places. I'll get some pictures up. He's definitely not short and wide, he's tall and lean. I have a head shot I took last night with my phone I'll put up but I'll get a body shot soon. He can stand a dog within so many feet of him but after that it's over. I had him around other dogs and then one day he changed. He got into it bad with another one of my dogs and my other boy had to be put down.

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p237/jcarter019/DSC01413.jpg


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

He is a good looking boy. To bad you dont show him. Got that pittie smile though


----------



## Jcarter (Sep 2, 2009)

I found an online pedigree to the sire and dam's siblings if it makes it any easier to read

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com...&dog_id=223679

dam

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com...&dog_id=151972


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

thats a very good dog you got there! no need to cut his jewels off
pm me


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If you have no plans on breeding him or a good reason to do so, for the good of the breed nueter him.

Looks like a nice game bred dog though.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I made this for you. Its your dogs pedigree.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [160172] :: J CARTER PUP

at least the last 4 generations are somewhat scattered. Game bred %100 just not tight linebred. Nothing wrong with that but given the pedigree I would not breed him.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I wouldn't neuter that dog,unless it was defective in some way,thats a good pedigree,thats no joke,thats serious stuff.
And i definitely understand that for the benefit of the breed most dogs should be culled humanly.
I remember someone with the same name as you on another forum with a game bred dog that had much more of a opinion and experiance,this is just wierd to me.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

you no what,i take that back,this dog isnt game bred 100%.his ancestory goes right off into camelot stuff,ya,he's a neuter maybe,still depends on your goals with him though.


----------



## Jcarter (Sep 2, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's help. I am on another forum but not under this name. I was asking because I don't know anything about a pitbull pedigree. I breed Cane Corsos so I know more about that breed. I have 2 foster pit bulls right now that were going to be put down so I know pits are overbred and I really don't want to add to the problem. Now I'm definitely not saying they shouldn't be bred, I think people who know what they are doing (not me!) and can find the pups good homes should. I live right outside of Memphis Tn and their shelters are full of unwanted pits. Not trying to step on anyone's toes, but that's why I personally don't breed. I don't know what I'm doing as far as pits and I think there are a lot of people like me that still do it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well you sound like a great potential apbt enthusist,you already have many beat,theres many people who have bred a few litters before they even know the breeds history,and these are folks who claim to love the breed,whatev!
You got a great idea and a good head,plus i enjoy the corso alot,its a hell of a breed!
sounds like the dog may be better of neutered really.


----------

